# Sunflower Petal C&CS



## stone_family3 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 3, 2010)

I think selective color works on this one. Nice image. 

I like that you didn't remove the yellow in the shadow under the petal too.


----------



## jwjhchow (Aug 3, 2010)

Learnd from the pic and the explantion:thumbup:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 4, 2010)

Im with bitter. the selective coloring really does something for this shot. You made a good decision to leave the shadowing from the petal yellow....


----------

